# Police Constable



## 911guy (Jun 18, 2006)

Can someone tell me what a "police constable" is??


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

911guy said:


> Can someone tell me what a "police constable" is??


I've seen these before on a different post. I never seen any constable in uniform except once and that was 5 years ago on the orange line at Haymarket. His patch only said Massachusetts Constable and was not shaped like the state police patch though.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

mailmen with badges.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

every few months it's "deja-vu all over again"


----------

